# Class introductions



## babines (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you nervous about class introductions?? On the first day of classes, I usually hope that the teacher will not ask each and every student to talk a little bit about themselves cause I never know what to say. 

Does anyone feels like that as well? 

I have been told "Just be yourself" but it's kind of hard since SA isn't what attracts people to you. Plus, it is difficult to "be yourself" when you lack the social interaction that helps you to know who you are. 

Do you have expectations reagarding the first day of classes?


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

oh mannnnnn i so dread this!!! but i just miraculously passed my speech class over the summer so hopefully it wouldn't be too bad.... but i would probably have trouble coming up with something to say....


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god.. this happens at the beginning of every damn class. I don't think it really accomplishes much either, but it's just one of those things you gotta endure and then you don't have to worry about it for another few months. It used to bother me alot but then I did it so much that I stopped worrying and just recylced what I said from the last time. Just say anything at all because let's face it, no one in the class gives a **** and there's no wrong answer. Good luck to you.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

Class introductions are easy. Your name, major, and subjects you enjoy are normally enough. I enjoy them as a student because it is an easy way for people to get to know a little about myself and I can become a familiar with friendly face that way. As a teacher I like class introductions for much the same reason: the students can become familiar and comfortable with each other. You do not need to tell your life story.


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I HATED the first days in high school because of this. I dread those things to no end because teachers always try to make it into a game to 'get to know each other'. Ughh so nerve wrecking. I almost never have to do them in college though. My classes are all too big.


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh, how much i hate those intros! 
Although sometimes it is a little easier when they put you in pairs and get you to introduce the other person. Either way, I end up going red and talking too fast or too quietly or something <_<


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I HATE class introductions. Who doesn't? 

I'll probably have to deal with a couple of those when I start back at school next month. Not looking forward to those!... My suggestion would be to use humour. Levity relieves tension.


----------



## babines (Jun 26, 2009)

Metallic said:


> I HATED the first days in high school because of this. I dread those things to no end because teachers always try to make it into a game to 'get to know each other'. Ughh so nerve wrecking. I almost never have to do them in college though. My classes are all too big.


I have big classes this semester too. some teachers just spend the entire first class to do introductions... oh well i guess everybody has to go through it anyway :time summer has gone by so fast


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

This is the exact type of thing that would lead me to choose not going to college at all just to avoid the first day of introductions. I'll probably just be honest and say 'My name is Chris and I'm only here because I get paid to come.'


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I hated those class introductions (which often revolved around things like: describe yourself, why are you here, what are your goals, what are your passions, etc.). I always found those stressful and useless, especially when the teacher that took a full class to make those introductions is complaining that he lacks times to finish the program at the end of the semester.

Also, I consider some of those things more personal, I don't want to share my dreams and goals with everyone.
Fortunately, we are now a very small group, so we now already know each-other, but sometimes some professors still do those things and I hate it, especially that it causes me to says over and over some of my failures


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Urgh, I dread that moment. I agree that intros are a good thing in classrooms, especially since I'm majoring in education. It's just that for me, personally, I get so nervous to the point where I'm sweaty, stuttering and dizzy. It's worse if I'm near the middle or end, because then I'm worked up and nervous. I think this semester I will rehearse something. Normally I take online classes (not to avoid social interaction, just because it is hard for me to get to classes with such a tight schedule to begin with). Unfortunately, I'm near the end of my degree and the rest of my classes aren't available online. Only four more days...


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hate hate hate those. My the time it gets to me, my heart is pounding out my chest. I try to give the most generic answer possible. They always ask me to tell something about myself. Well, I don't want anyone to know anything about me! And other people come up with such great answer so easily.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

I hate class introductions, not necessarily because of the anxiety it creates, but the general boredom. There is no point in wasting the whole class period on intros when everyone will forget 97% of the people. But the best way to deal with it is just go through the basics: name, year, major, random question. Unless you say something completely crazy, no one cares.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah. I say things like "I don't know what I like to do for fun." Sometimes people laugh.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

I know i hate that!!!!!!!! Thw hole experience from the time that the teacher announces, ok, now we're gonna intro ourselves, that whole 20min process is so stressful, I know I'm gonna stutter so I have to brace myself for it, etc, etc



carambola said:


> Yeah. I say things like "I don't know what I like to do for fun." Sometimes people laugh.


omg that sucks, at least I don't get generic questions like that-I've only ever had to say a little intro about me,


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

Class introductions have to be my least favorite thing to do in school. Every time we had to do that in high school I used to get so nervous, and I'd stutter a lot, and people would always give me strange looks. I would always get upset afterward because I would always think I made an a** out of myself.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

carambola said:


> Yeah. I say things like "I don't know what I like to do for fun." Sometimes people laugh.


:lol

Well that does sound kinda funny. The statement itself, that is - not so much the story behind it.


----------



## Frankie_Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

-Name, major, and why did you choose this school?
-I'm Dan, an econ major, and I came here because I like purple. (school color)

I was the first one to go and I couldn't think of anything else, and even if I could I wouldn't want to let people in on my inclinations. Intros suck, but this one went okay...


----------



## detweiler (Aug 2, 2009)

cogni-emotional timeline....

Teacher announces we will be doing self-intros: WTF NOT AGAIN. THIS CLASS IS TOO BIG TO BE DOING THESE. I REALLY DON'T WANT THOSE GIRLS OVER THERE TO HEAR ME STUMBLING THROUGH THIS. MAYBE I CAN THINK OF SOMETHING CLEVER TO SAY THAT WILL IMPRESS THEM. WELL HOPEFULLY I'M FIRST, SO I CAN GET THIS OVER WITH.

Teacher sets order; I am last. GREAT, THIS NERVOUSNESS IS GOING TO SNOWBALL SO THAT BY THE TIME IT'S MY TURN, I'LL BE SHAKING, SWEATY AND HAVE TROUBLE TALKING. WAIT, THIS IS ALREADY HAPPENING.

First few students are giving their intros. HEH, THAT WAS INTERESTING/FUNNY/WORTHY OF TELLING THE CLASS. I WISH MY LIFE WAS SO INTERESTING. HE DEFINITELY GOT THE THE GIRLS' ATTENTION WITH THAT TIDBIT. I SHOULD GIVE UP NOW. HONESTLY I HAVE LITERALLY NOTHING INTERESTING TO SAY.

Halfway to me now... SERIOUSLY, I CAN'T THINK OF ANYTHING TO SAY. I CAN'T JUST SAY "PASS", CAN I?

Closer to me ..... I GUESS I'LL SAY THIS. IT'LL EITHER GET NOTHING, OR MORE LIKELY AWKWARD LAUGHTER. PEOPLE WILL KNOW I'M SCARED AND FEEL SORRY FOR ME. GOD I WISH I WASN'T LIKE THIS.

Almost to me.... I CAN ASK TO GO TO THE BATHROOM? MOVE TO THE OTHER SIDE OF THE ROOM TO TRICK THE TEACHER INTO THINKING I'VE ALREADY PRESENTED? WHY DID I SIGN UP FOR THIS CLASS; THERE WERE SO MANY OTHERS THAT PROBABLY DON'T INVOLVE THIS.

It's my turn. WELL OKAY, THIS MAY NOT BE SO BAD, IT'S GOOD THAT I'M GETTING THIS OVER WITH.THE FACT THAT MY VOICE JUST CRACKED WILL BE EITHER ENDEARING OR CONFUSING FOR MY FELLOW GROWN CLASSMATES. EVERYONE IS STARING AT ME. THIS MEANS THEY ARE WONDERING TO THEMSELVES HOW I MADE IT INTO THIS SCHOOL, HE IS PATHETIC, AND/OR WHEN IS HE GOING TO RELIEVE US OF OUR MISERY HAVING TO LISTEN TO HIM. I'M LOOKING AT MY PEERS INDIVIDUALLY WHILE SPEAKING; THIS IS MAKING THINGS MORE AWKWARD.

I've finished speaking. SHOULD I SMILE? LOOK DOWN? WELL I JUST LOOKED AT THE KID TO MY RIGHT SO AS TO ENCOURAGE HIM TO START TALKING. HE PROBABLY HATES ME NOW. I WANT TO APOLOGIZE TELEPATHICALLY TO ALL FOR WASTING THE LAST TEN SECONDS OF THEIR LIFE, OR AT LEAST ACKNOWLEDGE THAT I KNOW I FAILED AND CAN DO BETTER. I DON'T THINK I EVEN MADE IT TO ALL FOUR THINGS I WAS SUPPOSED TO ADDRESS. THE LAUGHTER I GOT WHILE PRESENTING; AT THE TIME I FIGURED IT WAS *WITH* ME BUT NOW I REALIZE IT WAS ACTUALLY *AT* ME. THEY COULDN'T HAVE POSSIBLY FOUND THAT FUNNY. MAYBE I CAN APPROACH ALL THE STUDENTS INDIVIDUALLY OVER THE SEMESTER TO SHOW THEM I'M BETTER THAN THIS. WILL I EVER BE COMFORTABLE WITH MY VOICE, MY THOUGHTS, MY LIFE?


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah they terrify me. My heart sinks every time a teacher starts with that. Luckily my class will be the same people as last year, so I won't have to go through that. I can never think of anything interesting to say about myself at all


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh God, I had one of these on Monday. The worst is getting asked to "say something that's unique about yourself." I wound up saying that I liked a television show I knew was absolutely terrible (Legend of the Seeker FTW). Sure, I could've said that I've been to seven Latin conventions or that I know four different languages, but I completely blanked out.

Thank God I took klonopin that day.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I always say something regrettable during these things.


----------

